# Introducing: Waffles and Ferrous!



## jatango (Jul 16, 2008)

Decided my "bad boys" should have a thread that shows off their adorable side. Don't want to give anyone any ideas about my handsome kids!

Waffles honestly and truly watches TV from the couch. No lie.









What, Mom?









Cookies!?









Big Foot (I swear to you there are pants there! Poor hubby!)









Sleeping Handsome


----------



## jatango (Jul 16, 2008)

More...

Zzzzz.... (Once again, there ARE pants!!!)









You woke me up for _this?_









*
Ferrous*









Ferrous is not amused









Ooo, string!









Kitty does NOT like camera









I swear he has so much personality, it just doesn't show through a lens. <sigh>


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Could they be any cuter? 

NO!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Waffles has such long feet 8O Or is that like that in the pictures? I like his name too :wink: Such cute kitties!


----------



## jatango (Jul 16, 2008)

He does have kangaroo legs, but they aren't quite THAT long. We're waiting on a pretty hefty growth spurt, poor thing is so awkward. He is growing out instead of up currently!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're both so cute! Those "no pants" pictures are just adorable. Okay, okay, I believe you there are pants.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

October said:


> Okay, okay, I believe you there are pants.


 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

So cute!! I love how Waffles snuggles with his Daddy.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Love the photos - and their names too! How did you come to name them?


----------



## jatango (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure how Waffles came to be, DH just kind of named him one day. I was looking for something that fit Ferrous' personality and described him. About 2 days after he came home, he was going down the stairs, looked right up at me and "told" me his name was Ferrous. He's a joke-ster, very sweet and black, so it fit! (Ferrous like, Iron, Fe on the periodic table) 

I know, I'm a loonie. I swear it happened though. That happens when I name rescues at the vet clinic where I work as well. We just got a DMH white flame-point (probably horribly wrong terminology) in today and he looked up and told me his name was Henk. Seriously, how would you randomly come up with a name like Henk if you were going to name a cat? He responds to it and everything. Creepy.


----------



## jatango (Jul 16, 2008)

And now...a video!



Please excuse hubby's friend talking through the computer in the background. There may even be profanity. They tend to have very strange conversations! Boys! <grin>


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Waffle looks so secure in his enviroment. How much more relaxed can one cat get!! I love the picture of him on his back, dozing, with an empty ice cream bowl in the back ground...


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

AWE~ SO CUTE!


----------



## EKLawson (Jul 24, 2008)

How sweet! 

:roll: :roll: :roll: Do you mind if I ask how waffles got his name??


----------



## jatango (Jul 16, 2008)

Ask Hubby. :roll: I have NO clue. He just...is. I think DH shot himself in the foot naming that kitten after a food item, he lives and breathes nom-noming.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart they are both gorgeous


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Such cuty kitties. :catmilk 

:lol: I found the perfect birthday present for the guy WITH pants:

>>>CLICK<<<

:mrgreen:


----------

